# Vertical Corner Display



## BWeisy (Nov 30, 2015)

Figured it was finally time to share my latest build, a 18x18x36 Exo, that I finished in November. I wanted this one to have as much usable space for the inhabitants as possible without sacrificing viewing areas so I went with a corner design with the wood features extending out, adding as much depth as possible. It's difficult to capture all of the depth and details in person and I'm still working on my camera skills so bear with me. It just means this will be a pic heavy thread with (hopefully) progressively better pics. 

The light I'm using is the AI Prime FW with a gooseneck extension because I wanted a tighter beam to focus downwards and into the enclosure with the ability to fully control and customize the settings. I've used it before on my other display and it hasn't disappointed again. I've gotten great growth from it using 5500K spectrum at 85%. 

Inhabitants are currently in the works and will hopefully be added this spring. I will be announcing what they are when I get them.

Current plant list:

Orchids
Anathallis minutalis
Dryadella cristata
Epidendrum polybulbon
Lepanthes calodictyon
Lepanthes dictydion
Lepanthes gargoyla
Lepanthes telipogoniflora
Platystele umbellata
Specklinia grobyi
Tricosalpinx chamelepanthes
Trisetella hoeijeri
Zootrophion griffon

Other:
Biophytum sensitivum
Begonia tropaeolifolia
Begonia pteridiformis
Elaphoglossum peltatum
Elaphoglossum No ID (possibly sp. 'Puyo')
Episcia sp.
Ficus villosa
Gesneriad sp. 'Sira Mountain'
Marcgravia sintenisii
Marcgravia umbellata
Microgramma vacciniifolia
Peperomia emargenella
Peperomia jamesoniana
Peperomia rotundifolia
Peperomia sp. 'Venezuela'
Philodendron micans
Philodendron serpens 'Type'
Philodendron serpens
Philodendron verrucosum
Pyrrosia flocculosa
Selaginella erythropus
Solanum sp. 'Columbia'
Solanum uleanum























































Watching this grow in has been very rewarding and it surpassed what I had envisioned so I'm quite proud of it. I hope some of you enjoy this as much as I do.

Thanks for checking it out!


----------



## Austindg13 (Aug 31, 2017)

BWeisy said:


> Figured it was finally time to share my latest build, a 18x18x36 Exo, that I finished in November. I wanted this one to have as much usable space for the inhabitants as possible without sacrificing viewing areas so I went with a corner design with the wood features extending out, adding as much depth as possible. It's difficult to capture all of the depth and details in person and I'm still working on my camera skills so bear with me. It just means this will be a pic heavy thread with (hopefully) progressively better pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awesome tank man. Just getting my Biophytum sensitivum in today. It can grow fine as an epiphyte?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BWeisy (Nov 30, 2015)

Austindg13 said:


> Awesome tank man. Just getting my Biophytum sensitivum in today. It can grow fine as an epiphyte?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, appreciate it. To grow them like that I used Tropica Aqua Soil and pressed it into a clay, held the plant in position and then gently packed it onto the roots and surface. After that I just covered it with moss and haven't touched them since. So far it seems to be doing well.


----------



## Austindg13 (Aug 31, 2017)

BWeisy said:


> Thanks, appreciate it. To grow them like that I used Tropica Aqua Soil and pressed it into a clay, held the plant in position and then gently packed it onto the roots and surface. After that I just covered it with moss and haven't touched them since. So far it seems to be doing well.




Awesome I’ll give that a try! Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indrap (Aug 28, 2018)

> Thanks, appreciate it. To grow them like that I used Tropica Aqua Soil and pressed it into a clay, held the plant in position and then gently packed it onto the roots and surface. After that I just covered it with moss and haven't touched them since. So far it seems to be doing well.


Awesome work as always dude, I'll have to steal that tip with the tropica aqua soil as I have a bunch myself.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Very impressive


----------



## SoloSK71 (Dec 25, 2018)

In the first picture, what is the bright green plant in the upper right?

Solo


----------



## BWeisy (Nov 30, 2015)

SoloSK71 said:


> In the first picture, what is the bright green plant in the upper right?
> 
> Solo


The one I believe you are referring to is Philo. serpens 'type'.


----------



## MBrady (Oct 5, 2018)

Very nice! You have an impressive orchid list there.

I have the same tank and same light, I’m curious how you mounted the goose neck arm and still managed to enclose the top to keep critters in. The Prime is such a great light I’m surprised more don’t use it. 

Nice work.


----------



## BWeisy (Nov 30, 2015)

MBrady said:


> Very nice! You have an impressive orchid list there.
> 
> I have the same tank and same light, I’m curious how you mounted the goose neck arm and still managed to enclose the top to keep critters in. The Prime is such a great light I’m surprised more don’t use it.
> 
> Nice work.


To be honest, I just wedged the arm between the side of the tank and the stand that's right next to it with my other viv's. It's held there pretty solid and it was just supposed to be like that until I figured out how to properly mount it....

And yes, I couldn't agree more. I've tried the Jungle Hobbies LED in the past as well; it's a sweet light and I got great growth from it, but I'd pick the Prime over that now for vertically oriented enclosures. It seems as if you get that "light punching through the canopy in the forest" look and feel.

Thank you for the compliments, I appreciate it!


----------



## Dendviv (Apr 1, 2014)

Umm, this tank is GORGEOUS!! 😍


----------



## BWeisy (Nov 30, 2015)

Still waiting on frogs so here's a filler post to satisfy until then. A few other frogs currently in my collection...

R. variabilis 'Highland'









R. vanzolinii


















R. imitator 'Chazuta' being shy in a brom









I have intentions of cleaning up all my tanks and shooting them tomorrow so if I get to it I'll have another update soon.


----------



## BWeisy (Nov 30, 2015)

As promised, here's a quick update of the tank and the rest of my wall. I'm really happy with how everything has progressed over the years and for the first time, I feel like its complete. We'll see how long that feeling lasts lol....



















Starting from the top-left viv: 2.2 R. vanzolinii









Unsexed trio R. variabilis 'Highland' viv









2.0 R. imitator 'Chazuta' - Still looking for a female.... This enclosure is also pretty new. I originally built it to sell but I ended up liking it so much I couldn't let it go.









Corner Display









Custom 22x22x36 with a 2.1 O. pumilio 'Salt Creek' - I got this 2 weeks ago for a wicked deal (2.1/viv/stand, all together) but it was insanely overgrown and had a really cramped feel. I took advantage of the frogs not being in it because of transport so I gave it a little TLC and completely replanted it, except for the fern, to expose more of the background in a way that it wouldn't lose depth like it had before. 




































Thanks for checking things out.


----------



## camps23 (Mar 10, 2019)

Awesome setup !


----------



## ds51 (Oct 13, 2017)

wow some grate looking vivarium you have
well done on the builds you done


----------



## BWeisy (Nov 30, 2015)

Unfortunately I still can't provide an update with frogs and it's killing me. This thing is more than ready for inhabitants.


----------



## garycash72 (May 5, 2019)

Looks great!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Really nice! 

I like the lighting effect you have in this vertical enclosure. The warmer light looks nice with the foliage.


----------



## BWeisy (Nov 30, 2015)

hydrophyte said:


> Really nice!
> 
> I like the lighting effect you have in this vertical enclosure. The warmer light looks nice with the foliage.


Thanks, I appreciate it!


----------



## BWeisy (Nov 30, 2015)

Eight months after I finished planting this viv I can now happily (and finally) say that it has inhabitants! It is now home to a 0.0.3 R. uakarii 'Gold Leg' trio, with a fourth to be added in the coming weeks. 

They're still adjusting to things but are exploring every inch of their enclosure. I managed to snap a few pics whenever I caught a glimpse of them. Some are through the glass and some I managed to sneak into the tank and take, but I tried to do them justice. Easily the most beautiful frogs in my collection now. 

No flash, lower angled shot.









With flash, slightly higher than the previous picture.









Top right of the tank next to M. sintenisii.









Looking through the right mid-section of the tank through the glass, perched on Z. griffon. 









After a leap further up the protruding branch.









Thanks for checking things out!


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Wow! Gorgeous frogs!


----------



## ds51 (Oct 13, 2017)

great setup and pdf 
will look fantastic once the plants grow a bit more


----------



## BWeisy (Nov 30, 2015)

Here's some pictures of things today with a few extras of my other enclosures/inhabitants.

The display during its mid-day lighting peak. I raised the light a few inches just to see if I would get different growth results and I think I found the sweet spot for everything.


















B. tropaeolifolia crept up from where I initially planted it and is making its home here. Excited to see this spread.


















Out on the Philo. serpens 'Type' during sunset


















R. vanzolinii, variabilis 'Highland' and imitator 'Chazuta' vivs.



























Hoping these two turn out to be a 1.1









Suspected female 'Highland'









Thanks for looking!


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

I feel like such a disservice is being done looking on my small ass phone at your tanks. Going to have to get a real screen out of my bag for some appreciation.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

BWeisy said:


> Here's some pictures of things today with a few extras of my other enclosures/inhabitants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have some amazing setups. Thanks for sharing


----------

